# Rescue Pointer/ hunting question



## UplanderDawg (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm a lab guy always have been but  I recently rescued a English pointer/ GSP mix from a guy who really didn't have the time for it. He is 3 years old and has rarely been out of the pin and has had little human interaction. Since I have only dealt with labs which can basically be taught anything I don't know if this dog is too far gone to hunt quail. What do y'all think? Do any of you guys have any tips or pointers for me?


----------



## Timberman (Nov 1, 2016)

I got ahold of a fantastic looking Pointer back in the day. One turnout on s live bird told me why he was free. Pointers are not labs


----------



## burresse (Nov 2, 2016)

Dogs that have not been properly socialized are along shot. Pointers have an entirely different disposition than labs. If he does not show promise fairly quickly you may have a difficult task training him to point birds. However; every dog deserves a chance. Buy a few pen raised quail and see what he will do.


----------



## doublebarrel (Nov 4, 2016)

You have a tough job to train that dog good luck. BB


----------



## UplanderDawg (Nov 4, 2016)

I got him retrieving frozen doves on a long leash which is promising. I'm going to get some quail shortly to see if I can conjure up a point. Staying realistic but needless to say he is loving his new set up.


----------



## GLS (Nov 5, 2016)

If he likes the new set-up and is bonding with you, there is better than a good chance that he will pull through.  Make him a companion and the rest will follow.  Here's a remarkable story about an EP in WWII that became a national hero in the UK for his indomitable spirit during capture in two Japanese POW camps.  This is the ultimate dog rescue story and not necessarily about a man rescuing a dog.  It was a two-way rescue.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0...555?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=173P973XYRB9JP6JM8ZC


----------



## willsmon (Nov 5, 2016)

It can be done if he will hunt and has pointing instinct.  The training will be tougher because your rescue dog did not "learn how to learn" at a young age if that makes sense.  I am training a similar pointer right now and I think he will turn out ok, currently collar conditioning him to whoa.  The first thing I would do is make sure he knows his name.  I got lucky though, the pointer I have is out of good field trial stock and has good drive.  A tip to keep in mind though, working pointers is a completely different affair than working retrievers and will take some getting used to but is equally enjoyable in my opinion.  You need to get some birds and see what you have to work with.


----------



## GLS (Nov 6, 2016)

If he is interested in birds, don't go banging a 12 gauge over his head for starters.  Enlist a buddy with a .410 to stand about 100 yards away and have a planted bird near you and and him.  Let him point or bust the bird.  When it flies, have your buddy fire the  gun.  Repeat at 50 yards.  Then 25 only if the gun doesn't bother him.  Then behind him.  No point in making him gun shy at the outset.  Once he associates the gun blast with a bird, that's one less issue to worry with.  Before shotgun conditioning, do him like a puppy at feeding time.  Start firing a cap pistol at his meals.  Gil


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2016)

I picked up a dog that was close to a year old.  Never messed with, was too hard headed, just stayed in a pen, didn't really know his name.  I took him home and it was work to socialize him to everything, but he wasn't shy which helped him a lot.  He immediately understood I was his owner and hes been rewarding me for picking him up since.  I would let him get comfortable before doing anything else, let him get to know you, the dog box, and take him out and teach him "here" and run him on a lead.  If he seems like hes having fun out on the lead in the field then introduce him to quail with the lead, so you can control bringing him to the scent cone and see how he reacts.  Do what GFS said with the gun later.  Keep everything you do controlled, simple, and planned out so you are only introducing one or two variables at a time.  Do not rush anything, thats when you really mess a dog up.  Hope hes got something in him!  If he doesnt show it right away, he may still be uncomfortable about this new world you just showed him, so give him time.


----------



## GLS (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't know if you have experience with an E-collar in training a dog, but I would lay-off for a long time using one with this dog.  As has as been stated, patience, socialization and making this dog bond with you are the keys.  Even with a socialized dog, a dog can be ruined with improper use of an e-collar.


----------



## Killinstuff (Nov 9, 2016)

If you haven't yet, get him out of a backyard pen and into the house.  His social skills will take off from then on.  And cut one of the wings off that dove and do the old wing on the string trick and I bet he will be pointing that wing in 5 minutes.  Make the training fun.  If he thinks you're his whole world you're 90% there.  I got my male Brit at seven and he was a house pet that didn't mind a lick.  He liked people and all but he was a runner when off the chain.  Electricity changed his mind in that way of thinking.  Turned into a really good hunter.  A bit rough on birds brought to hand but I give him a little slack cause of the lack of bird contact growing up.


----------



## Killinstuff (Nov 9, 2016)

And post a pic of him, we like seeing dog pics.


----------



## UplanderDawg (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for on the input. I'm finding out he is a sharpe dog. I think he has a chance I'm just taking it real slow.


----------



## UplanderDawg (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is a picture of Charlie


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 10, 2016)

Cool looking dog!  Good luck with him!


----------

